# Honduras Rosewood Distress



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Up for grabs is my open reed distress call made from Honduras Rosewood.

This call can be played loud or mid volume. A large variety of distress sounds can be made on this call. I recorded a couple quick sequences. They are listed under the photo.

I am asking $35 Shipped. PayPal or money order for payment. PM me to purchase.









Sound files:

View attachment HR1-22-13n1.wav


View attachment HR1-22-13n2.wav


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Another nice call !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet sounding call ! Pretty too !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas! I finally had a moment to make some for posting. All my time has been filling orders lately.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Very pretty , Love the grain in that wood.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Turning out some good looking stuff!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas. This is some of the most erratic figuring I have seen in Honduras rosewood so far. This entire blank seems to be like this. I have a little left too.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks great good color to the wood. Now if you could make you sound bites about 15 minutes longer I could field test your sounds LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Rodney. Working on some recordings. Now that I am caught up and folks are not waiting on me... I want to try to complete a couple recordings for download.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Excellent sound and beautiful stock. Can't beat that!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Weasel


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Call is sold


----------

